# cross pedigree cats



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

How much would you guys pay for a cross pedigree cat? for example.... a pure bengal cross a domestic, or a bengal cross a bengal cross etc?

Seen some adverts for kittens lately asking some rediculous prices just thought id inquire.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The adverts I have seen seem to charge between £130-£200


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

> How much would you guys pay for a cross pedigree cat?


Not as much as I would for a happy cat :whistling2::lol2:
I'd look into the average adoption fee for a rescue mog, and that's what I'd pay (and only to a rescue too).


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I paid £150 for my snow bengal x egyptian mau boy but he came to me at 14 weeks, fully vaccinated and with 6 weeks free insurance, kitten pack (food, litter etc) and got to meet both his parents.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> I paid £150 for my snow bengal x egyptian mau boy but he came to me at 14 weeks, fully vaccinated and with 6 weeks free insurance, kitten pack (food, litter etc) and got to meet both his parents.


See I think that is excellent. Vaccinatedn insurance, 14 weeks so with his mum &siblings for plenty of time. If there were cross pedigree kittens or even moggies for that price that involved all that and had had the best start in life I would happily pay the money for it. It's when you get people trying to charge these prices for cats with no vaccinations/defleaing/deworming etc and trying to get rid of them at too young an age that I have a problem with it.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I wouldn't buy a crossbreed cat, if the parents were good specimens of their breed they wouldn't be crossbreeding them. If I wanted a moggie, I'd go to a rescue and get one there (of course there are pedigree rescues too). :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> I paid £150 for my snow bengal x egyptian mau boy but he came to me at 14 weeks, fully vaccinated and with 6 weeks free insurance, kitten pack (food, litter etc) and got to meet both his parents.


I presume you bought this kitten from a pedigree cat breeder because they treated it as they would a full pedigree kitten, in which case I would pay that too because you are getting a kitten that is (or should be) guaranteed to be free from FeLV and FIV, vaccinated, insured already *and* most importantly by that age it should be well socialised and less likely to have problems when it gets older.

If someone wasn't a pedigree breeder and not testing their cats and were selling them at 8 or 10 weeks, then I wouldn't pay more than I would pay for a 'normal' moggy kitten.

Also Egyptian Maus were used in the breeding programme for Bengals! Not sure if they are still permitted outcrosses, but if they are, then what you have bought is a Bengal variant and is an acceptible cross between 2 pedigree breeds of cats. Was he registered??

In a similar way I can outcross my Somalis with Abyssinians and get a Somali variant which is classed as a pedigree cat. I can register them and although they cant be shown yet with GCCF they can be shown at other organisation's breed shows and a campaign is up and running to have them accepted at shows run by GCCF.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I wouldn't buy a crossbreed cat, if the parents were good specimens of their breed they wouldn't be crossbreeding them. If I wanted a moggie, I'd go to a rescue and get one there (of course there are pedigree rescues too).


His mum and dad were both excellent examples of their breed and had won many shows in their own classes. The breeder did not have a Mau stud at the time, and since bengal/mau crosses are "acceptable" she had a litter from them. 



feorag said:


> I presume you bought this kitten from a pedigree cat breeder because they treated it as they would a full pedigree kitten, in which case I would pay that too because you are getting a kitten that is (or should be) guaranteed to be free from FeLV and FIV, vaccinated, insured already *and* most importantly by that age it should be well socialised and less likely to have problems when it gets older.
> 
> If someone wasn't a pedigree breeder and not testing their cats and were selling them at 8 or 10 weeks, then I wouldn't pay more than I would pay for a 'normal' moggy kitten.
> 
> ...


Yes, she is a pedigree cat breeder, doing bengals, maus and norwegian forests. She didn't register him though, not sure why and at the time I didn't think to ask as I assumed they were not allowed to register "mixes".

His mum was a black smoke mau and very pretty, and now she is breeding pure mau's. My boy looks a bit like a normal silver mau almost, but you can see influences of his snow dad.











I was happy to pay that money for him, and he is the most confident cat we have. He settled in well, and has always been a lovely cat! On the other hand, paying £50 for a 6 week old moggy was a silly idea, and he is the most scared nervous wee cat we have ever owned. 

I would only pay good money now if the kitten has has all the neccesary socialisation with mum and siblings and had been vaccinated,insured etc.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I wouldn't buy a crossbreed cat, if the parents were good specimens of their breed they wouldn't be crossbreeding them. If I wanted a moggie, I'd go to a rescue and get one there (of course there are pedigree rescues too). :2thumb:


As has already been explained, certain pedigree crosses are permitted by governing bodies to increase and improve the gene pool on 'minority' breed cats to prevent them from becoming inbred! So lots of good specimen pedigree cats are deliberated crossed.



biohazard156 said:


> Yes, she is a pedigree cat breeder, doing bengals, maus and norwegian forests. She didn't register him though, not sure why and at the time I didn't think to ask as I assumed they were not allowed to register "mixes".
> 
> His mum was a black smoke mau and very pretty, and now she is breeding pure mau's. My boy looks a bit like a normal silver mau almost, but you can see influences of his snow dad.
> 
> ...


In actual fact I think you got him cheap!!! Most variants sell for very little less than the breeds themselves! 

And as you say you paid £50 for an under-age unsocialised moggie kitten that came from untested parents and no vaccinations and you had to feed it for 2 months longer :lol: - that kitten probs cost you more than the bengal variant!!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

> In a similar way I can outcross my Somalis with Abyssinians and get a Somali variant which is classed as a pedigree cat. I can register them and although they cant be shown yet with GCCF they can be shown at other organisation's breed shows and a campaign is up and running to have them accepted at shows run by GCCF.


Well this is where the Kennel Club has gone wrong if you ask me, I think it's brilliant that this is allowed. No wonder pedigree dogs are so inbred and gene pools so small.

As for what i'd pay, it would really depend, if it was a a "cross" that isn't accepted then you do have to question the motives behind such a cross, why "pollute" such a good line of animals by crossing to something totally unexpected, but then again if crossed to another high quality animal I suppose it can be accepted, and if the homing procedure, vaccinations etc are all the same as a responsible breeder would do for a pedigree kitten. In that case I would be happy paying almost as much as I would for a pedigree animal, because just the same amount of work has gone into it. And whose to say I wouldn't like some particular crosses moreso than a pedigree animal?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

There can be other reasons why a breeder might cross 2 pedigree cats that aren't acceptable crosses from a breeding point of view.

A friend of mine had Persians and Siamese. Their stud persian was one of their female kittens' father and so when she was ready to be bred they took her to stud - she came back but wasn't pregnant, they took her for a repeat mating and again she came back not pregnant. It was possible that the journey to stud was stressing her too much, but they were also beginning to think that maybe she was sterile, so in a last ditch attempt to find out if she could actually have a litter before spending any more on stud fees, they mated her to their resident Siamese stud boy.

She got pregnant and had a litter of gorgeous cross kittens. When she was ready to be mated again, they took her back to a persian stud and this time she successfully got pregnant - problem solved.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

To be fair to those being corrected for giving valid answers - I was answering the OP, not judging biohazard or anyone else who's bought them. They asked what we would pay for a pedigree cross, I gave an answer.

I wasn't asked what I would pay for a _permitted_ cross, but my answer would still have been the same, as I've never even heard of that - although it is interesting stuff. But as I wouldn't buy one anyway, I will always adopt, my answer is the same.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I love my crosses but obviously I'm in the unfortunate position of having rescued them. The father is apparently a registered burmese - who is un-neutered, yet still allowed to roam freely in the area. He's a magnificent chap but it is such a horribly stupid thing to do, I almost wish someone would steal him to neuter him and look after him properly. As a result there are quite a number of burmese x kittens locally which can't even be given away, let alone charged for, hence how I ended up with the ones dumped I suppose.

I wouldn't pay a lot of something at 6 weeks just because it had a pedigree parent, like my kittens that doesn't mean the owner was responsible or looked after them correctly.

I'd pay good money for a high quality well looked after well socialised animal - and I'd pay a bit more on top if that animal was my favourite breed/type/colour/aesthetically pleasing and also if there's more chance of it having the personality type i'm looking for, at the end of the day if I'm choosing to buy a new pet I will pay more for the one that catches me eye & which I think will have the personality to fit in well with my lifestyle, which a bengal or similar cross certainly would do.

I don't believe in paying money to irresponsible breeders, as this will only condone their actions and force a repeat cycle. I wouldn't buy a pedigree or cross pedigree cat no matter how gorgeous it's looks are if I felt the breeder hadn't raised it correctly, I won't put money back into that.

£150 sounds reasonable for a pedigree cross that's raised well, as stalls are selling moggy's at 6 weeks kept in tiny cages on display for £80 in the local market  Breaks my heart.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

This isn't a school though, so people aren't being 'corrected' they're being informed and speaking personally I didn't think you were judging anyone.

Buying a kitten/puppy/baby animal or taking on an adult rescue will always be a personal choice and it doesn't suit everyone.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Absolutely, but I was just pointing out that those informing and quoting me were answering as if I'd been speaking to them, when I hadnt, I was speaking generally (and cracked a fairly naff joke with it too). :2thumb:

ETA you can get kittens in rescue too


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


>



I just have to say. Your boy is absolutely stunning :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Absolutely, but I was just pointing out that those informing and quoting me were answering as if I'd been speaking to them, when I hadnt, I was speaking generally (and cracked a fairly naff joke with it too). :2thumb:
> 
> ETA you can get kittens in rescue too


:lol2: Well there's confusion straight away, because bio has quoted you as saying what is listed as being said by your sister, and I quoted your sister so not you, but the quote is the same! :crazy:So I don't know what's going on there!

However, I was quoting so that anyone else reading the thread would realise why I'd made the point, because you never know who's cross posting with you and it can look like you are referring to a totally different post. 

The point I was making was that good specimens of pedigree cats can be crossed deliberately and that was a general statement too for the benefit of anyone else reading the thread so they know that not all pedigree crosses are just crosses or 'accidents', not a judgement on you or your sister for that quote.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

feorag said:


> As has already been explained, certain pedigree crosses are permitted by governing bodies to increase and improve the gene pool on 'minority' breed cats to prevent them from becoming inbred! So lots of good specimen pedigree cats are deliberated crossed.


 
So a bengal cross moggie is permitted crossbreeding? That was the example given by the OP lol. :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

Regardless of intention, it's not a pedigree cat if it's crossed, and if I didn't want a pedigree cat I'd go to a rescue and get a moggie there, there's plenty about.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I think £150 for a 13+ week old cross kitten with vaccinations, etc, is a reasonable price for a kitten from an accidental cross-mating. It depends on the breeder as well though, I wouldn't pay that from a breeder who is just crossing to produce cute crosses, but a genuine accident or a well-thought out part of a breeding plan, theoretically I would have no issue with that.

The rules on crossing breeds differ from association to association and often from breed to breed - some breeds (mainly natural breeds -eg Maine *****) can't be outcrossed at all, some breeds are allowed to cross into their parent breeds (for example - you can breed Somali variants out of Aby x Somali, but you can't breed "true" Abys out of Somalis), and some breeds can breed to each other (for example - Oriental x Siamese can give both Oriental and Siamese kittens). In TICA, I believe any breed can outcross to any other cat, and in 3/4/5 generations they are considered purebred again ... so you could breed Maine **** to Persian, then keep breeding the offspring back to Persian, and eventually the kittens are purebred Persian again.

Really, what we need is a system where people can only buy, breed, or sell Somali cats .... no point in having any other breed when you can have a Somali. Hmm, on second thoughts, maybe the Aby people can keep theirs so we can have an outcross :lol2:


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

I wouldn't pay for a cross bred cat if it wasn't cross bred for good reasons such as being a by product of a breeding program and being accepted by GCCF or a genuine accident from a good breeder.
I think too many people think they can make money from crossing pedigree cats they obtain through unscrupulous breeders or even rescues.
Years ago I had a blue Aby x British cream who was a breeder friends accident and she was a beautiful cat but she was reared in exactly the same way as all her other true peds were -tbh it cost the same to rear her.
too many cats in too many rescues need good homes without people adding to the moggie (I use that as an affectionate term not in a derisory sense) population.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> So a bengal cross moggie is permitted crossbreeding? That was the example given by the OP lol. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Regardless of intention, it's not a pedigree cat if it's crossed, and if I didn't want a pedigree cat I'd go to a rescue and get a moggie there, there's plenty about.


And there you have the reason why I quote!

Because I was quoting Bio Hazard who had bought a cat that was a cross between 2 pedigree cats, not a pedigree and a moggie.

My stance is still the same as my first answer, which was that if the cross was done by a respected breeder of 2 pedigree cats and the kitten was sold in the same manner as a pedigree cat, then I would pay a larger sum. If it was by a random breeder, whatever the cross was and being sold at 6-8 weeks without any blood tests, then I wouldn't pay any more than I would pay for a 'normal' moggie kitten.

It's not a pedigree cat if it's crossed with a moggie or an unpermitted outcross, but in the eyes of the Cat Fancy if it's crossed with a permitted outcross in a controlled breeding programme, it is a pedigree cat, but is referred to as a variant.

ETA Just read Toyah's post and I agree with you totally Toyah! Somalis all the way! :2thumb: 

*but an odd Siamese is good too!* :lol2:


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

KathyM said:


> Regardless of intention, it's not a pedigree cat if it's crossed, and if I didn't want a pedigree cat I'd go to a rescue and get a moggie there, there's plenty about.


It is a pedigree cat, if its ancestory is known and registered. It's a pedigree - but not a purebred. Cats tend to be referred to as pedigree rather than purebred because there are allowed outcrosses.

(Bengal cross moggie is allowed in TICA, it would be 3-4 generations before the offspring are "full register" Bengal again though. It's also a foundation mating for the Toyger breed - so yes, allowed there too).


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I wouldn't count a siamese x oriental litter as a crossbreed, they're the same breed just different colours. I'm sure its the same with some other breeds where the same cat in a different colour is classed as a seperate breed. Far too confusing for me lol. I wasn't disputing your reasons Feorag, I would've quoted Biohazard had he/she quoted me correctly. Even from a respectable breeder for the purposes you describe, I wouldn't pay more than I would for a "moggie" from a rescue with the same amount of money put in, and then I'd know I was helping rescue too.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

All Maine ***** are bred from 'lookalike' moggies! because the breed died out in the 1900s, so when it was decided to 'revive' it people just picked up street cats that looked like ***** and bred them to a standard until they had the ***** they have today.

During the world wars when petrol was rationed, and there were very few Abys about people bred them to tabby moggies to keep the breed going, otherwise it would have died out.

So it was done a lot 50 plus years ago, but done for a reason - to preserve a dying or minority breed.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

toyah said:


> It is a pedigree cat, if its ancestory is known and registered. It's a pedigree - but not a purebred. Cats tend to be referred to as pedigree rather than purebred because there are allowed outcrosses.
> 
> (Bengal cross moggie is allowed in TICA, it would be 3-4 generations before the offspring are "full register" Bengal again though. It's also a foundation mating for the Toyger breed - so yes, allowed there too).


Semantics really, pedigree vs purebreeds. We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally agree about the Siamese/Oriental thing. The problem is that in cat breeds, especially Persians and British, they are all the same cat, but given their breed name by their colour, so all the colours are there behind them to be bred from - that's not considered to be outcrossing at all.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes. However, I would never consider a bengal x moggie as a cat worth more in initial outlay than a crossbreed, as it is a crossbreed cat regardless of whether it can be registered.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Exactly what I said, I wouldn't either! :2thumb:

But then I don't show or register TiCA.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Trouble is it gets complicated because although Orientals are Siamese in a different colour overcoat over the years the 2 types have become different as Siamese became more angular etc and now you have 'Old Fashioned Siamese ' too and a lot of Siamese breeders are very anti Orientals in their lines -or at least they were years ago when i was part of the fancy.:lol2:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I have to say I agree with what Toyah said about pedigree Vs purebred, I don't actually think it is a matter of opinion - they have different meanings.

A purebred animal is one where its lineage has been "pure" i.e. it has only been created through breeding the same breed to the same breed for quite a few generations. Obviously a purebred animal is usually also a pedigreed animal.

But a pedigreed animal is one where it's genetic background can be traced for certain generations, regardless of what those animals are in the background. I can have a pedigree moggy, if I know what his parents are, their parents are, and their parents are and so on...it has a pedigree. But it wouldn't then be purebred.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

to me regardless what the parents pedigree was it would be still a cross breed which you cant show or breed pedigree kittens from so its now worth paying alot of money for a cross 
its like saying i have pedigree border collie i bred it with pedigree retriever result its a cross you cant show or breed from so you shouldnt pay pedigree prices , yes i know there are cross breeds out there which are now classed as standard breeds such as labradoodles but to do this with breeds and charge a fortune is wrong 
it would be like me breeding a conti giant with a british giant and selling it as a conti its just wrong 
my cat is a bsh farm bred and was free to a good home al my cats have been and i wouldnt pay for a cat unless i was going to show orbreedfrom it which i wouldnt 
my dog is a well bred farm collie not kc reg her parents were but she isnt and when we breed from her she will be going to a well bred farm collie we tried once but she missed so we will try again :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

by `bsh farm bred` do you mean a domestic shorthair or a british shorthair?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

catastrophyrat said:


> Trouble is it gets complicated because although Orientals are Siamese in a different colour overcoat over the years the 2 types have become different as Siamese became more angular etc and now you have 'Old Fashioned Siamese ' too and a lot of Siamese breeders are very anti Orientals in their lines -or at least they were years ago when i was part of the fancy.:lol2:


There are still some Siamese breeders who want true lines, Siamese to Siamese only and if someone adds silver orientals into that mix - watch out!! :bash: :lol2:



jazzywoo said:


> to me regardless what the parents pedigree was it would be still a cross breed which you cant show or breed pedigree kittens from so its now worth paying alot of money for a cross


Unless it was a variant from a permitted outcross, then it can be mated back to its own breed and produce that breed.



pigglywiggly said:


> by `bsh farm bred` do you mean a domestic shorthair or a british shorthair?


:lol2: I was gonna ask that too! :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

here`s my bog-eyed-mutant, one i made earlier

:lol2:



i personally dont see anything wrong with me making her, both her parents are gccf registered on the `active register` ( so kittens can be bred from and registered from both the parents ) her parents are leucaemia and aids tested and do not roam, and she`s vaccinated, wormed and treated no differently than my pedigrees.

not everyone has boat loads of cash to buy a pedigree kitten, especially at the mo, but theres plenty of peeps who want a pretty, well reared, leuc & aids free kitten.

i do have problems with people who buy `pet registered` pedigree kittens and deliberatly let them out to catch diseases from the local tom,
or
those who backyard breed and churn out barely weaned 6week olds who are `pedigree but no have papers`

theres really no need, if you want to breed, why not do things properly?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> not everyone has boat loads of cash to buy a pedigree kitten, especially at the mo, but theres plenty of peeps who want a pretty, well reared, leuc & aids free kitten.


And there are plenty of these in rescues needing homes :2thumb:



> theres really no need, if you want to breed, why not do things properly?


Exactly. Dont breed crossbreeds/moggies when there's so many needing homes in rescues. Glad we agree on that bit!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> here`s my bog-eyed-mutant, one i made earlier
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> ...


 
She really is a stunner :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you`s, trouble is she knows it!

eileen & shell, do you thing Norties patches of cream are too stripy to be self cream?
i`m having a horrible feeling that one of my cats is a closet tabby!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> thank you`s, trouble is she knows it!
> 
> eileen & shell, do you thing Norties patches of cream are too stripy to be self cream?
> i`m having a horrible feeling that one of my cats is a closet tabby!


 
She does look stripey doesnt she
I will leave this one to Eileens expertise as she knows much more than me about colours and genes
Whatever she is she certainly is beautiful:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Your cat is a tortoiseshell, the "cream" bits are actually red/ginger (if they were cream, then her black bits would be blue).

The non-agouti gene doesn't work fully on red/cream pigment, so they always have some striping on them - so your cat isn't a genetically tabby, but she will have some tabby-type markings in the red sections.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

she`s a bluecream tortie and white she hasnt got any black bits???

mom is a blue cream british shorthair and has nothing but cream selfs, blues and bluecreams in her pedigree, i know she carries the longhaired gene like her mother, but theres no tabbies

and dad is a blue bicolour ragdoll and has no tabby in his lines either

and the stripes are getting stronger, not fading like i`d expect. am starting to think i have a cat with the wrong breed numbers on the papers!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree she's a blue cream, but on the basis that her head appears to be solid and not tabby marked, I would say she's just a tortie with ghost markings, 'cept they aren't very ghost, if you see what I mean??

I've never bred self reds or creams in any breed, but most of the ones I've seen at shows (and I've seen a lot!) have had such ghost tabby markings that I've thought I was looking at a tabby.

I do always wonder whenever I see one like that, how do the breeders know it's a solid red or cream and not a tabby?? Suppose it's by what's down on paper, but if there is tabby in the pedigree too, it must be a bit of a minefield for breeders to decide.
.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> by `bsh farm bred` do you mean a domestic shorthair or a british shorthair?


 hes a british short hair cat farm bred :2thumb:
adidas age 12








kia sad to say he died 2 days before christmas last year aged 13


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> she`s a bluecream tortie and white she hasnt got any black bits???
> 
> mom is a blue cream british shorthair and has nothing but cream selfs, blues and bluecreams in her pedigree, i know she carries the longhaired gene like her mother, but theres no tabbies
> 
> ...


Weird, must be my laptop screen as the picture looked like a black tortie :lol2: I can't see the picture at work sadly!

For deciding if a tortie is a tortie or a tortie-tabby, you always look at the non-red/cream bits, as cream/red will always show striping. 

feorag- GCCF won't let you register a self red or cream if there's a tabby parent, I guess keeping them separate is the only way to know!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

toyah said:


> For deciding if a tortie is a tortie or a tortie-tabby, you always look at the non-red/cream bits, as cream/red will always show striping.
> 
> feorag- GCCF won't let you register a self red or cream if there's a tabby parent, I guess keeping them separate is the only way to know!


Figured out first bit, but didn't know the second - thanks Toyah!

As I said I couldn't work out how they would know for sure it was a self red or cream when they all have tabby markings, so now I know! :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

jazzywoo said:


> hes a british short hair cat farm bred :2thumb:
> adidas age 12
> image
> kia sad to say he died 2 days before christmas last year aged 13
> image


 
cant see any british in him, are you sure he`s not a moggie?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Tend to agree with you Piggly. He's just not 'cobby' enough and his head is nowhere near strong enough for a BSH - unless the people on the farm bought poorly bred, pet quality BSH and are breeding them???

And by the way, so what I've said isn't taken the wrong way (because that seems to be happening a lot to me recently!), I'm not having a go at you Jazzywoo or the cat, because he's a beautiful cat, he just doesn't look like a BSH


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I agree he looks like a DSH(Domestic Shorthair) and not a BSH.
Hes a very beautiful cat though:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I agree he looks like a DSH(Domestic Shorthair) and not a BSH.
> Hes a very beautiful cat though:flrt:


Must admit I've heard a lot of people over the years refer to domestic shorthairs/moggies as british shorthairs.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I do wonder about that myself! 

Because they're our typical British Domestic shorthairs, I think that some people do refer to them as British shorthairs, maybe because they aren't aware that the British Shorthair is itself a pedigree breed?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Years ago when we were Cats Protection we had a call from someone who called themselves breeders of the English Breeding Cat. We went along to pick up some kittens they couldnt sell. I told them I had never heard of this breed before and was told they were a native breed:lol2: They were English and they were breeding cats so I suppose they were right in a sense:whistling2: They were still moggies though :lol2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Esarosa said:


> Must admit I've heard a lot of people over the years refer to domestic shorthairs/moggies as british shorthairs.


 well i agree with you i said domestic short hair to the vet and they said that hes a british short hair and registared them both as british short haired to me hes adiads or didi as we call him he is just a loving cat :flrt:
i know the british short hair is a registared breed as i worked with show british blues and british blue creams years ago thats why i questioned the vet but hey i couldnt be bothered to argue the matter with them :lol2:
feorag you have not offended me in any way hun so dont you worry about that 
:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ETA


Shell195 said:


> Years ago when we were Cats Protection we had a call from someone who called themselves breeders of the English Breeding Cat. We went along to pick up some kittens they couldnt sell. I told them I had never heard of this breed before and was told they were a native breed:lol2: They were English and they were breeding cats so I suppose they were right in a sense:whistling2: They were still moggies though :lol2:


:lol2: Sadly people like that do exist!

I remember years ago there was an advert in our local free paper for Snowshoe kittens. Now this was years before Snowshoes were ever imported into this country, but were appearing in cat books, so I rang the woman up and asked if she was sure they were Snowshoes? Her answer was that she had mated her Siamese (pet quality) male cat to her female and the kittens looked just like the Snowshoes in her cat book! So she'd decided that's what they were?? :crazy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jazzywoo said:


> feorag you have not offended me in any way hun so dont you worry about that
> :2thumb:


Thanks!! :2thumb:

Trust a vet to c*ck things up. :lol2: (no offence Debbie if you read this! :lol2

You are aware my previous post was in response to Shell's and not yours as we cross posted.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i agree, a nice cat is a nice cat, irrelevant of wether it has pedigree papers or not.

i really miss my mogg`s its just too dangerous to have outdoor cats where i am at the mo.


----------

